# How to upgrade my Dell inspiron 1000??



## dgcoupe (Mar 14, 2007)

Well it is your basic dell 1000 with 256mb 40gb of mem. celeron 2.20 ghz i think.. anyway what can i upgrade on this basic laptop.. I think in order for me to get to a 512 mb i just have to purchase another 256mb since the original isn't removable or something?? how about a bigger hard drive maybe an 80gb? i need to know what kind and type i need to get thanks guys


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Hi,

You would see a big performance increase if you upgraded to 1 GB of RAM and got a 7200 RPM hard drive. Take a look at these items:

Get two of these RAM modules:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145506
Get one of these hard drives:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822146047

You will see a nice performance boost with those.


----------



## dgcoupe (Mar 14, 2007)

i think it says online that i can only go up to 512 and that the 256 i currenty have isn't removable so i gotta get another 256 i think to max it out at 512 but do i jsut get any 256???


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

I checked, and the max is 512 MB. In that case, look at this RAM module.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145481

The hard disk will still be the same.


----------



## horiavese (Aug 18, 2008)

I have an inspiron 1000. Even though the all the support web sites say the max ram for this model is 512, I bought a 1GB for the removable slot. it works fine. The computer shows 1,25 Gb memory RAM. I bought the PNY 1GB DRR PC-2700 333Mhz. I guess other brands work too as long as the speed is the same.


----------

